# Multihead auf der Konsole



## schiri (11. August 2005)

Hallo;

kann mir jemand sagen ob es unter Linux möglich ist einen Multihead ausserhalb von X also auf der Konsole zu betreiben (z.b. auf jedem monitor ein terminal) und wenn ja wie ich an derartige Einstellungen komme.


Danke soweit 
                    schiri


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (12. August 2005)

Also so weit es mir bekannt ist kann nur x11 den Multihead. Du könntest dir eine schlanke x11 Config machen mit Blackbox als dm und dann könntest du auch Multihead machen.

Grüsse
Witti


----------



## deepthroat (12. August 2005)

Das kommt glaube ich auf die Grafikkarte an die du besitzt. Z.B. ist es möglich mit mehreren Matrox Grafikkarten Multihead Unterstützung in den Framebuffer zu kompilieren. Der Treiber für die G400 unterstützt auch "second Head" Betrieb der Karte. Mehr kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen...


----------

